# ordering coconut oil from wal mart??



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Our wal mart doesn't carry coconut oil and neither does the wal mart 100 miles from me so can I have it sent to my wal mart store? 
I asked the manger at wal mart about it and he didn't know. He said if its a food idem its a no but if its a specialty item them its a maybe. 
Thanks JoAnn


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: coconut oil from wal mart*

Walmarts here in Michigan have it in the food section.. it comes in 32 oz containers..


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

*Re: coconut oil from wal mart*

Yeah, here, it's in the aisle with the baking goods (flour, sugar, etc) with all the other oils.


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: coconut oil from wal mart*

I couldn't find it at first either, because I was looking at the oils in bottles, but it comes in a plastic 'jar'.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: coconut oil from wal mart*

They have it by the spray oils like pam ect....
Try to find the grocery manager and ask them, but if it's not in the warehouse that supplies, they may not be able to get it in... Also try walmart.com, site to store is free shipping to your store. There is also a new pickup today feature, you can't order food...but it's coming so keep your eyes open.

I am now ordering by the case from our store. For me it's cheaper then any other supplier, I am forever there so shipping is 0 and it's 5 something for almost 32 oz.... and the best part is it take a max of 3 days to get there


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: coconut oil from wal mart*

Our local wal mart does not carry Lou Ann coconut oil and the closest wal mart to me that carrys it is in Salem OR about 5 hours away. I went to the wal mart on line ordering site and I feel really dumb here but I cant see how to order it. Is it my location not letting me or what just don't get it and feel pretty foolish.
Help 
JoAnn


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

The Wal-Marts in Redding and Anderson both carry LouAna coconut oil, but they often run out. Wouldn't you rather go in on a bulk order with me and meet halfway?? I get organic from columbus and it is still cheaper per lb than WM!

Are you coming to Goat Education Day this year? I have some to spare if you need it...


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

Aja-Sammati said:


> The Wal-Marts in Redding and Anderson both carry LouAna coconut oil, but they often run out. Wouldn't you rather go in on a bulk order with me and meet halfway?? I get organic from columbus and it is still cheaper per lb than WM!
> 
> Are you coming to Goat Education Day this year? I have some to spare if you need it...


Thanks for the info about the Redding store, just so happens a friend of mine was going down to see his Mom this morning and will bring me back a couple jars to try. He goes down the pretty often as it turns out (-: and he goes to Portland also and they have it at that wal mart too. So if I like it I will be all set. Or I might just order it from Columbus next month. 
Thanks for the meeting half way offer that was nice of you.
JoAnn


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Anything to support local GM soapers! If you ever want to go in on lye, let me know! It is cheaper to order 4 or more 50# buckets from Boyer than anything else I can find...there are no local sources here!


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

Aja-Sammati said:


> ...I get organic from columbus and it is still cheaper per lb than WM!


What's "columbus" that you order from? I'm probably a little far to share  but I have a lot of milk frozen for soap, and the rains are starting here so I should be able to find time for indoor pursuits. Anyone in the Seattle/Portland areas need to go in on an order?


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Columbus Foods  www.soaperschoice.com in Illinois


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

:rofl
now why wasn't that obvious to me... 
let's see "Columbus" not in website or biz name or Ohio, LOL...


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

At least Lacia we try not to talk in code to much....Last night I soaped the last of my BRV, RTCPOP the scent came from AH and I just ordered it also from CS but thinking of trying NG.....


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

:rofl


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

:rofl Vicki! But now I want to know your recipe. Did you use CO or PKO and was it heavy on the OO?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

:rofl :rofl


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------

